# end game with a big fish



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

My buddy bought an offshore-capable boat a couple of years ago, and we have had a great time the past few years fishing around the Nipple, Spur, Edge and some of the closer rigs. So far we have gotten two billfish to the leader - one white marlin and a blue. Both managed to release themselves right at the boat. 

I have looked and searched all over the internet and can't seem to find any good discussion of proper techniques for leadering / wiring in a billfish or other large fish. We try to use short leaders and/or windon leaders to minimize the amount of hand-lining that we have to do. Still, I would be very interested to hear from some of the old bluewater hands on this forum their views on the best techniques for the "end game" with a big fish. Obviously, this is a tense and dangerous time for the whole crew, and our priority is certainly safety first, successful catch / release second. 

Once again, any thoughts, advice, warnings, cautions, or the like would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You keeping the boat moving? Gotta keep the fish tight. Keeping foreward momentum will help with that. I can SHOW you what to do better than tell on here. Even with the boat stopped, you still gotta stay tight on the fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What Wade said, keep it tight and keep the fish's head turned. Let him have slack for a second and he can shake his head more, swap ends and do many other things that result in lost fish. I don't think it would be a stretch to say that 90% of bluewater fish are lost within 100ft of the transom.

Start practicing wiring techniques with every fish you catch that is heavy enough to take wraps on. Feel the movement of the fish and try to get quick with not only taking the wraps but also dumping the leader. Learn how much pressure you can truly withstand and when its best to let him tire out more. Make sure when you take those first wraps that your angler backs the drag off a good bit and puts the clicker on. Make sure he backs it down not completely off. If the fish runs and you have to dump, the loose drag ensures he doesn't break free or if the leader tangles it may give enough slack to keep a rod and reel...or person, from going over.

Like Wade said above, easier to show than to type.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Wire*

Good gloves make everyone else shut and get out of the way they can see it when you have bill in hand get the angler to back off the drag in case you take a bad wrap and pay attention to the fishes color and pec fins when there getting ready to go nuts you can see it


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Personally, if you have the fish at the boat and it releases itself, that is the best scenario!! You might miss a picture, but other than that what else is there? A big fish threshing his head against the boat isn't good for the fish or the person holding it. I've released many a fish that way, but I'd have preferred it released itself at the boat!! Would have saved all a headache, so to speak!!


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Believe me, I am not complaining about the "self release." But I know that as we continue to fish offshore the day will come when it won't be so easy. I also understand what everyone is saying about it being a difficult process to "type up" and explain in print. I wish there were some instructional YouTube videos out there on wiring a fish, etc . . . There are hundreds on how to rig ballyhoo, make terminal connections, and the like, but I can't find anything all that helpful on leading in and releasing a billfish.

Thanks for all the advice. I think we have been more or less going about it the right way - keeping the boat moving, keeping tight on the fish, etc. . . Like all things, I am sure there is no substitute for experience - hope to get a lot of it this summer!

What is conventional wisdom about trying to remove the hook from a billfish vs. simply trying to cut the leader as close to the hook as possible? I have seen opinions going in both directions, and I am sure there is no "right" answer. That said, the idea that the fish is likely to suffer more stress / injury from being held close to the boat while someone tries to work a hook loose with heavy pliers makes sense to me.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

The easiest way to learn is to have someone show you how to take the wraps. You don't want to take the wraps the wrong way and have the leader cinch down on you if you have to dump the leader. There are a couple different techniques you can use depending on the size of the fish you're leadering. Do not wrap the leader around your hand incorrectly on a big fish, there are plenty of videos of people getting pulled overboard due to improper wrapping. Where are you located?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

There are lots of good articles in old Marlin Magazines and online, but you probably need to be shown anyway.

First, get a release knife and hang it around your neck or in the pocket of your left hand if you're right handed. Second, make sure you know where it is.

Assuming your right handed:

Thumb up and palm facing you let line from rod to fish run in the v formed btwn thumb and forefinger. Clamp it with your thumb and you should have line pinched btwn thumb and finger and be looking at your hand as if you were about to backhand slap Downtime2 lightly. Arm should be extended at fish and about waist high. Raise hand and rotate to palm away all in one motion and with your fingers closed wrap TWICE. No more. No Less. Then, pull fish to you with arm spreading as you reach for the leader with your other hand.

Repeat with left hand only with the left hand palm facing you and thumb up, you'll be rotating to thumb down. Two wraps and pull tossing the wraps you have in your right hand overboard.

If you have to let go, just relax.

http://www.marlinmag.com/techniques...to-wire-big-fish-right-1000084017-page-3.html

I often use the pinch method for smaller fish though if you're not paying attention and get a big girl without noticing - and it happens - you could light your gloves on fire. Overhand grab leader and pinch between thumb and forefinger, Pull on leader towards your right ear with thumb up and line bent across palm of hand. Good for small fish.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Good stuff. Thanks for all the advice, and that article is very helpful. Maybe this warm weather will let me get some practice in early this year.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

OK, just as an update: taking everyone's excellent advice and trying to think of a way to practice taking wraps, yesterday I rigged up an old "tug of war" toy that I used with my 70 lb Australian Shepherd back when he was younger. I secured it to about 30 feet of 150 lb mono with a loop to loop connection so that the "handle" was at the end. I then got my kids to put on cleats and take turns being "fish" in the back yard. My oldest weighs about 75 or 80 pounds and can tug pretty hard in cleats. I practiced taking wraps and dumping line without getting tangled. Seemed to go pretty well - if nothing else a good time and decent workout was had by all. 

Now I just need practice on a pitching deck with some actual fish. Anyone care to estimate what kind of fish an 80 lb kid in cleats would approximate? I can see this being a popular game on the pier with the kids at the lake this summer as well.


----------

